# # 57 Rock



## tzzzz216 (Mar 1, 2009)

I was wondering how much you guys are paying for # 57 rock ,I just a quote of $11.50 a ton seems a little high to me .


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

If that is just the price of the stone without hauling it's too high.

I'm paying 7.35/ton, If I pick it up myself. It pretty much doubles if I have it delivered.


----------

